# Schutzhund photos...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

These pictures are from January 1, 2009 we sadly haven't been able to make a practice since due to being extremely busy, bad weather, and the club moving to a new field. But hopefully the weather will start to turn around and we will be able to get out more regularly here in the very near future!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn K, Syd is looking fantastic!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Those are AWESOME!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a GREAT set of pix!!!!!!!!!!! Very cool!!!!:clap:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow!!! she is looking wonderful! man i need to get some pics of kenya... but Sydney looks like she is doing great with the training. kenya isnt quiet that confortable yet, but hopefully shell measure up to Sydneys level.


----------



## Kimbers dad (Feb 5, 2009)

wow that is a beautiful dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin good. Lol that one of her doing a hand stand is priceless!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

That one is my favorite...I dunno how she caught that photo but it is perfect!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Lookin good. Lol that one of her doing a hand stand is priceless!


Haha, you stole the words right out of my mouth!! I just love that picture but man, Syd is sooo awesome looking in every photo she takes! I don't know if she could ever have a bad picture day!! All around, what an awesome awesome girl!! Great job giving her a job she LOVES, as we can all see!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Excellent pictures, very intense!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey I was just looking at these on your Myspace. lol

The handstand one is priceless thats too funny. She is looking fantastic! I wish it was sunny out here


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

syd, these are insane pics! who took them?! they are great, i wish we had stuff like that around here. boy she is sizing up good, got a good lookin' lil' mama there.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

very cool! i cant wait to start schutzhund!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i love it, and wish i had a club near by.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wooo hooo flying high Syd looks great! I bet she has a total blast!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, those are incredible pics. That is one beautiful, and talented girl you have there! Amazing!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Looking good there Sydney


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

she looks great, is that an Intermediate sleeve?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, she has been learning how to run blinds recently...she has a lot of potential and is making great progress, I am afraid I am the only thing that is holding her back LOL! 

Wheezie: I do believe it is along the lines of an "intermediate sleeve"


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

WOWZER!!!! she is stunning! Thanks for sharing those pics, simply beautiful!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Sydney said:


> Thanks guys, she has been learning how to run blinds recently...she has a lot of potential and is making great progress, I am afraid I am the only thing that is holding her back LOL!
> 
> Wheezie: I do believe it is along the lines of an "intermediate sleeve"


i know what you mean. its been way way to long since the last time i have been on the field, good luck and safe training


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Such great pics. She's so wonderful! I love seeing 'em have fun at what they're doing. I can't believe that picture of her doing a hand stand! Talk about perfect timing!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well.. this may sound like a broken record by now.. but Syd looks fantastic.. and the pix... priceless! Kudos to your photographer! Keep up the good work!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Syd looks GREAT!!! I love the pictures!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

My girl looks great! Thanks for taking such good care of her. The kid loves the picture of "Handstand" Sydney.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You always get such awesome action shots! I have to pick another favorite since everyone picked the handstand... I like the one where she's trotting off with the sleeve saying "looky mommy i goooot it!" lol


----------

